# Boat Trailers



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

i’ve been shopping for a new-to-me boat over the past week, and prices seem just slightly inflated for what Im searching for; a big bowrider w/ twins or a single big block. The issue i’m facing is that several of the best boats that i’ve found have no trailer. No big deal, right? Wrong! New trailers are being quoted between 7 and 9k and used trailers seemingly dont exist, or they do for 5k and they are pikes of junk.
These are some strange times indeed


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Used boat prices are crazy and, in some cases, a 2-3 year old boat is selling for more than it cost new. I expect prices will soften as interest rates go up and inflation goes down. It doesn't surprise me that trailers are also crazy.

Are you planning to do more than just cruising and pulling a tube?


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Just cruising and tubing. Would love to get the kids skiing or on a wakeboard, but not much interest from them. And with our bigger lakes and rougher water i dont want to get a true inboard tow boat unless we need it.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

You don't really need a true wakeboat unless someone is getting serious about wakebarding so don't spend the money on one until then. For new skiers/wakeboarders any runabout should be fine for a few years at least. The only thing you really shouldn't do is try surfing unless you have an inboard or forward drive to tuck the prop under the boat. 

Best of luck on the boat purchase. You should be able to find a good deal in Texas. There are a lot of boats down there.


----------

